# Highest Scoring Non-OT Game



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

What's the highest point total reached by one team in a game that did not go into overtime?


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

I think it was a game including the Denver Nuggets(?) I think it was about 140-150(?)
I read about it a while back but I soon forgot it, I need my research...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I think it was a game between the Pistons and Nuggets....the score was 145-145 then they went into overtime.

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/content_pages/record.asp?recordid=45584

(Wow, Im so bored right now its not even funny)


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> I think it was a game between the Pistons and Nuggets....the score was 145-145 then they went into overtime.
> 
> http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/content_pages/record.asp?recordid=45584
> 
> (Wow, Im so bored right now its not even funny)


NON-OT man...to answer the question, its the game between the Warriors and Nuggets on Nov. 2,1990 when the Warriors beat the Nugs 162-158 without going into overtime...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ravor44 said:


> NON-OT man...to answer the question, its the game between the Warriors and Nuggets on Nov. 2,1990 when the Warriors beat the Nugs 162-158 without going into overtime...


Ha! That Denver teams was a joke. Westhead made them shoot the ball at the very first opportunity every trip down floor. That year i'd bet most of the teams had offensive records against Denver.

Made Michael Adams' career, though.


----------



## EdnaHall (May 3, 2016)

its the game between the Warriors and Nuggets on Nov. 2,1990 when the Warriors beat the Nugs 162-158 without going into overtime...????




lol


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

good call


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally an answer


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

surprised, thought Phoenix would've been involved.


----------

